# My Son's Krib's and their babies



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics of his kribs and their babies from his 29g in his room. The babies are now a couple weeks old and swimming all over the tank now, probably about 30 of them. In the pics they are only a couple of days old. Kinda hard to see the babies but they are in every pic, using a kinda crappy camera. The pics don't do the parents coloring much justice at all.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice to see you encouraging your son with the hobby.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Aren't they just awesome? I got back into kribs and just love them. They are SO under appreciated. They make SPECTACULAR parents. I think they're great. Thanks for posting 
Shelley


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats awesome Aaron! Glad to see Gavin is enjoying the hobby. Kribs are so much fun.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

It was neat watching Dad protecting the babies. All the other fish in the tank would be way off in the far corner scared to go anywhere lol.


----------

